# Rhinestones as car decal.



## phil956 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi does anyone know what is the best material to use to stick rhinestones to glass. Want something that will last and affordable.

Sent from my LG-E739 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

I use Rhinestone Stickon Material LINK.
Easy to apply if you follow instructions. I am very happy with it.


----------



## phil956 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you so much really helped me out.

Sent from my LG-E739 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

